# Stuttering / freezing problems (or I think I'm jinxed)



## sriram (Apr 4, 2006)

I've gone through 4 R15s because of very bad freezing problems. For my fifth replacement I asked for, and got, a new R10. This too has now started having problems, including stuttering, and sometimes freezing (I go to "live tv" and get no picture, and have to reboot).

When the Tivo first started having problems, I figured no problem, I'll just pop in a new HD. Unfortunately this new HD (while being a lot louder) also has the same problems (and the previous HD passed WD diagnostic test).

So what the heck is going on? I would give on dvr completely, but I don't think I can go back to watching live tv


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Is it possible your problems are with signal, and what you are seeing is blocking or pixelation, rather than "freezing" per se?

To have the same problem on 4 R15's and an R10 strongly suggests the problem is not with the dvr.

Other possibilities might include the TV, the connection/interface with the TV, coax runs, connectors, dish alignment, an LNB problem - gosh there are lots of things that could give you those types of symptoms. I would suggest looking beyond the dvr itself.

Carl


----------



## sriram (Apr 4, 2006)

no, its not pixelation or blocking... definitely stuttering (both audio and video), and freezing where I can't get "Live TV". I've also had it freeze up at a particular spot on when I'm playing something back, and it will freeze up again at the exact same spot upon restarting.

I don't know what else to try... I think my next step will be a UPS.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

carl6 said:


> To have the same problem on 4 R15's and an R10 strongly suggests the problem is not with the dvr.l


You got that right ! There is no way possible IMO for 5 DVR's and two completely 
different makes and models to have the same or similar problems.

Something is really wrong but its not the DVR's. I would hire a professional to come out and check your setup, dish, grounding and wiring.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

I wish I would have found this forum earlier. I have been through H*** with DTV. 

I think I have (had - not sure might have elivated some of the problem) the same problem. I have had the HR 10-250 since April and have had nothing but problems. 

Is your problem where your video and/or audio (or a combination of the two) freezes? Or I call it a pause in the signal. This only happens with a select HD channels. Such as ABC and ESPN. The freezing varies. I went on vacation for a couple of days and my "live TV" was behind by 20 minutes. I was having problems so I know I left it live. I can wake up the next day and it will be a couple of minutes or more behind. 

Ironwood (DTV) has been out 5 times to my house. The last time being this past Saturday, (the same guy shows up for a third time and said there is nothing more he can do). I have exchanged the HR 10-250 three times (twice for this issue). Ironwood has changed out my multi-switch, cables, dish, etc. There was nothing left to replace. I spoke to a friend of mine and he suggested that I move it to a "Monster" surge protector. Well I already have one of those, so instead I moved it off of the surge protector and connected it directly to the wall switch. 

Low and behold that has eliminated 98% of the freezing. I contribute it to a increase/decrease in voltage from either the electrical socket in my house or something to do with electricity. 

There is an update to my story. Since Ironwood came out last Saturday (19th) and said there is nothing more than can do, I called DTV with the tech there and had no problem with them upgrading me the Expanded HD package at no charge. I even got them to waive the S&H charges. The S&H was on my DTV bill and I called retention and indicated that I understood free of all fees to incluce S&H and they immediately credited my DTV account the S&H. Ironwood is coming out on Saturday (26th) with the HR-20. But looking at other posts I will check to make sure that have the HR-20 on the truck to install for me.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Last night still freezing and pausing. Mainly on ABC. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Drez80 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have had the exact same problem. 

About a month ago I posted about it, but no one seemed to have the same issue or a resolution. Got a reply about the audio trying to catch up with the video (syncing up), didn't make much sense. Bunch of stuff over my head, but no help. 

It gets annoying watching a game on ESPN when every 30 minutes or so it stutters. 
Anyway, I haven't found the solution up to now (but at least I don't think I am crazy anymore).

BTW, I have only noticed it on ESPNHD.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

I have moved the HR10 to another TV that is non-HD and it still does it. I got the HR20 with the new 5 LBN dish and the HR 10 is attached to it. So not the TV, not the Sat, not the receiver. What could it be. Called over to DTV many times and no one else has ever had the problem. I am thinking it is a software issue and when they update it to 6.3 it will cure the problem. 

It mainly does it on ABC HD and ESPN HD


----------



## Flockhart11 (Sep 1, 2006)

I am getting the same exact issue, only on NBC-11 out of Baltimore. 

It annoys the heck out of me, but becomes a scary scary issue when my wife watches Law and Order, it skips during an important line, and she shoots ME a nasty "I'm going to blame this on satellite" look, and the word "cable" is muttered under her breath.....:eek2:


----------



## shl4tech (Aug 20, 2006)

I am having the same problem and am noticing that the DVR stops responding to commands from the remote as well, almost like it is crashing. Has there been a recent software update that is causing this? I have had this box for two years and this just started in the last few days.


----------

